# Uber driver gets one year in jail for rape



## XPG (Oct 4, 2017)

A former Santa Maria Uber driver was sentenced one year in jail, for raping an intoxicated passenger after the he entered a guilty plea.










In April, a woman told police she had an Uber driver pick her up and drive her to a location in Santa Maria. Upon reaching the destination, the driver took her to another location and sexually assaulted her.

In May, ICE agents located 37-year-old Shadi Aziz Abdul at the United States-Mexico border in San Diego and arrested him.

On Thursday, Abdul was sentenced to one year in jail, five years of felony probation and ordered to register as a sex offender for life.

https://calcoastnews.com/2019/10/uber-driver-gets-one-year-in-jail-for-rape/


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

That’s a pretty light sentence for rape.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

1.5xorbust said:


> That's a pretty light sentence for rape.


How light does it have to be to rape someone?

For me i dont care about the jailtime, I just don't want to lose my badges

Seriously, Just a guess but it was probably a plea deal


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

In California that is too harsh a sentence.
Expect a vigil for him by the college students


----------



## Surly (Aug 29, 2019)

IF he did it, why did he only get a year. IF he didn't, why did he get a year. Sometimes stuff just dont make sense.


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

mbd said:


> In California that is too harsh a sentence.
> Expect a vigil for him by the college students


No kidding. He's Hispanic, so apparently the cops are profiling. :rollseyes:

Then again, wtih the #MeToo movement, it might balance out.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

losiglow said:


> No kidding. He's Hispanic, so apparently the cops are profiling. :rollseyes:
> 
> Then again, wtih the #MeToo movement, it might balance out.


You got your #Uberrapist wrong.

And guess what, even though he got a year, he gets time off for good behavior.

He gets out in a month.

http://www.indexjournal.com/news/na...cle_f9fe945d-2a5a-5cf9-a9f7-a0c5c7e04bf7.html
Ok, maybe not good behavior,

Pearlman added that his client - who has been in jail since his arrest on May 23 - will only serve half his sentence in County Jail under PC4019, which stipulates that an inmate will serve four days of confinement for every two days spent in actual custody if the person is sentenced to a county jail.

But he still gets out early.

That law needs to be changed and no way is one year justice.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

observer said:


> You got your #Uberrapist wrong.
> 
> And guess what, even though he got a year, he gets time off for good behavior.
> 
> ...


True story!! One year or less is a gross miscarriage of justice.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

XPG said:


> A former Santa Maria Uber driver was sentenced one year in jail, for raping an intoxicated passenger after the he entered a guilty plea.
> 
> View attachment 366017
> 
> ...


A CITIZEN would have gotten 20 years !



losiglow said:


> No kidding. He's Hispanic, so apparently the cops are profiling. :rollseyes:
> 
> Then again, wtih the #MeToo movement, it might balance out.


Shadi Abdul Aziz is NOT HISPANIC !!!


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)




----------



## CTK (Feb 9, 2016)

losiglow said:


> No kidding. He's Hispanic, so apparently the cops are profiling. :rollseyes:
> 
> Then again, wtih the #MeToo movement, it might balance out.


Shadi Aziz Abdul = Hispanic?


----------



## XPG (Oct 4, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> A CITIZEN would have gotten 20 years !


 A rapist Uber driver in San Diego got more than 80 years! https://www.sandiegouniontribune.com/news/courts/sd-me-uber-sentence-20171108-story.html


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

mbd said:


> In California that is too harsh a sentence.
> Expect a vigil for him by the college students


Its ok if its paper rape but plastic rape is wrong


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

1.5xorbust said:


> That's a pretty lightsentence for rape.


The judge showed mercy to the assailant, because he was repeatedly raped by Uber.


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

losiglow said:


> No kidding. He's Hispanic, so apparently the cops are profiling. :rollseyes:
> 
> Then again, wtih the #MeToo movement, it might balance out.


Hispanic? The dude is middle eastern .


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> Shadi Abdul Aziz is NOT HISPANIC !!!


??
"Shadi Abdul Aziz" is Hispanic
SMH ?‍♀

Shadi Abdul Aziz agreed to :

serve 364 days in County Jail ,
serve five years of felony probation
register as a sex offender
and pay a fine.

know anyone hiring a registered Felon Sex Offender⁉
According to his attorney, *Abdul Aziz is not a U.S. citizen *and is living in the country on a granted asylum application.

http://www.indexjournal.com/news/na...cle_f9fe945d-2a5a-5cf9-a9f7-a0c5c7e04bf7.html
?

Pearlman added that his client - who has been in jail since his arrest on May 23 - will only serve half his sentence in County Jail under PC4019, which stipulates that an inmate will serve four days of confinement for every two days spent in actual custody if the person is sentenced to a county jail.

*⚠That means, according to Pearlman, that Abdul Aziz will be released from custody on the day of his sentencing Nov. 14.⚠*


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

I guess rape ain’t what it used to be.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

1.5xorbust said:


> I guess rape ain't what it used to be.


Aziz had a very good lawyer
Extensive successful experience as a defendant's rep
AND: former Senior Deputy District Attorney 1994-2003 (aka: he Plays golf with the prosecutors)

https://www.santabarbaracriminaldefense.com/attorney-profile/


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

He must have changed his name back to Pearlman. 
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Adam_Yahiye_Gadahn


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

XPG said:


> A former Santa Maria Uber driver was sentenced one year in jail, for raping an intoxicated passenger after the he entered a guilty plea.
> 
> View attachment 366017
> 
> ...


Shadi aziz Abdul

Sounds like a good guy we need here


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

TemptingFate said:


> He must have changed his name back to Pearlman.
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Adam_Yahiye_Gadahn


http://weeklyintercept.blogspot.com/2011/06/fake-terrorist-adam-pearlman-appearing.html


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

Cold Fusion said:


> ??
> "Shadi Abdul Aziz" is Hispanic
> SMH ?‍♀
> 
> ...


And all these ****ing ppl rush to defend this rapist scum because 'NOT ALL'

Makes me so sick


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

TemptingFate said:


> He must have changed his name back to Pearlman.
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Adam_Yahiye_Gadahn


Yeah, I don't see the connection. Attorney Pearlman has his initials Hanging in the Santa Barbara sky











GreatWhiteHope said:


> And all these @@@@ing ppl rush to defend this rapist scum because 'NOT ALL'
> 
> Makes me so sick


Pearlman added that his client will work for a relative in Santa Maria upon his release.
Family money ??
we know The highly credentialed & successful Mr Pearlman doesn't come cheap


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

Cold Fusion said:


> Yeah, I don't see the connection. Attorney Pearlman has his initials Hanging in the Santa Barbara sky
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Without a doubt

But also, it's a fact that if u have no criminal history your first offense will be relatively light

I say ship this scumbag back to the Middle East


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

losiglow said:


> No kidding. He's Hispanic, so apparently the cops are profiling. :rollseyes:
> 
> Then again, wtih the #MeToo movement, it might balance out.


? ? ? :big grin: ? ?

Too funny! How is Shadi Aziz Abdul a Hispanic name. I know they say Yanks don't know anything about the world outside, but DAMN...


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

The Gift of Fish said:


> ? ? ? :big grin: ? ?
> 
> Too funny! How is Shadi Aziz Abdul a Hispanic name. I know they say Yanks don't know anything about the world outside, but DAMN...


If he's not Muslim I'll perma ban myself rn


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

GreatWhiteHope said:


> Without a doubt
> 
> But also, it's a fact that if u have no criminal history your first offense will be relatively light
> 
> I say ship this scumbag back to the Middle East


Correction: Aziz has no criminal history in the USA
According to Attorney Pearlman: Abdul Aziz is not a U.S. citizen and is living in the country on a granted asylum application. How did this guy not get deported? Pearlman graduated from GW Law in DC. That infers he has Washington DC contacts

Who knows what shit Aziz was into back in the desert ?

https://www.santabarbaracriminaldefense.com/attorney-profile/


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

Cold Fusion said:


> Correction: Aziz has no criminal history in the USA
> According to Attorney Pearlman: Abdul Aziz is not a U.S. citizen and is living in the country on a granted asylum application. How did this guy not get deported?
> 
> Who knows what shit Aziz was into back in the desert ?


You're right

Who ****ing knows 
it's unbelievable really no matter how good your lawyer is


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

1 year sentence for rapist/pedophiles is insulting to humans. Look at all those serial killers of women and kids. They start off as rapist and then it escalates to murdering their victims. What's the first thing that people wonder when they find a dead woman alone .. was she raped.

They need to be sentenced as they would sentence a murderer.


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

He will be back driving for uber again with a different name ....


----------



## XPG (Oct 4, 2017)

Mkang14 said:


> They need to be sentenced as they would sentence a murderer.


sentenced to 14 years in prison after being convicted of two counts of sexual battery, and one count of burglary with a battery.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

goneubering said:


> True story!! One year or less is a gross miscarriage of justice.


We don't know the whole story ...
and, how much is enough time?
Two years?
Five?
Ten?


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Mkang14 said:


> 1 year sentence for rapist/pedophiles is insulting to humans. Look at all those serial killers of women and kids. They start off as rapist and then it escalates to murdering their victims. What's the first thing that people wonder when they find a dead woman alone .. was she raped.
> 
> They need to be sentenced as they would sentence a murderer.


Murderers kill the body.

Rapists kill the soul.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

observer said:


> Murderers kill the body.
> 
> Rapists kill the soul.


Powerful statement


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

observer said:


> Murderers kill the body.
> 
> Rapists kill the soul.


Deep


----------



## RightTurnOnRed (Jun 15, 2018)

The prosecutor cut a plea bargain because,
1) the evidence was weak
Or
2) the defense lawyer has a proven record of obtaining not guilty verdicts
Or
3) the victim was afraid to testify in court
Or
4) the so-called victim was not credible


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

RightTurnOnRed said:


> The prosecutor cut a plea bargain because,
> 1) the evidence was weak
> Or
> 2) the defense lawyer has a proven record of obtaining not guilty verdicts
> ...


spicy ?

I like how you slipped in 'so-called victim'


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Some people act so ****ing shocked that a uber driver could rape a passed out victim. Impossible right? Bull. 

She is more likely to believe nothing happend if she doesnt remember anything. But if she has flashbacks they came from somewhere.

Also why was he on the us and mexico border?


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> Some people act so @@@@ing shocked that a uber driver could rape a passed out victim. Impossible right? Bull.
> 
> She is more likely to believe nothing happend if she doesnt remember anything. But if she has flashbacks they came from somewhere.
> 
> Also why was he on the us and mexico border?


Probably trying to get the **** out because he's in trouble here


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

observer said:


> Murderers kill the body.
> 
> Rapists kill the soul.


Bull ...

Then so does:
death of a loved one,
war,
auto accident,
abortion,
foreclosure.

At least one of these things have happened to just about everyone in the world, including me. I haven't surrendered my soul, yet. 
Rape is a horrible event; but I wouldn't let it ruin my life -- and it sure wouldn't cost me my soul.

I was watching a Discovery program the other day and there was a guy on there that said that "the most common cause of PTSD in the US is auto accident."


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

UberBastid said:


> Bull ...
> 
> Then so does:
> death of a loved one,
> ...


Obviously,

You've never been raped.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

losiglow said:


> He's Hispanic, so apparently the cops are profiling.


Allahu Akbar vato!


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

observer said:


> Obviously,
> 
> You've never been raped.


I just _knew_ that was coming.
That's the go-to hand grenade that always gets thrown.

No, but a bunch of really bad shit has happened to me.
How bad?
How do we measure that?

Is standing on the sidewalk, holding your sobbing mate and watching 30 years of memories and keep sakes and family photos and the family dog and your home burn up with tens of thousands of uninsured losses a traumatizing event?
Is living in a community where 14,000 of my neighbors homes and businesses burned a traumatizing event?
Is watching the news as another one of the 84 dead are buried, or one of the 52 missing gets identified traumatizing?
Is being homeless for six months because half the housing in your community is suddenly gone traumatizing?

Is MY bad event worse than yours?
Is MY bad event going to steal my soul? (now, that question I will answer with a resounding HELL NO)

I've never been raped - not yet. But I guarantee you that if I do, it will NOT DESTROY ME.

Shit happens, people suck. Count on it.
Survive.


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> Bull ...
> 
> Then so does:
> death of a loved one,
> ...


wtf are you talking about


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

GreatWhiteHope said:


> wtf are you talking about


I am talking about different types of trauma.
And the mental and physical effects of trauma.

I went into greater detail in my last post above


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> I am talking about different types of trauma.
> And the mental and physical effects of trauma.
> 
> I went into greater detail in my last post above


I'm with your overall point but you're picking a weird hill to die on


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

GreatWhiteHope said:


> I'm with your overall point but you're picking a weird hill to die on


LoL
Well, that's me.

I just question when someone tells me that "my pain is worse than yours." 
How the hell to you quantify that?

And, I object when someone tells me that I can't have an opinion about something unless and until I have experienced it.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> Is standing on the sidewalk, holding your sobbing mate and watching 30 years of memories and keep sakes and family photos and the family dog and your home burn up with tens of thousands of uninsured losses a traumatizing event?
> Is living in a community where 14,000 of my neighbors homes and businesses burned a traumatizing event?
> Is watching the news as another one of the 84 dead are buried, or one of the 52 missing gets identified traumatizing?
> 
> ...


You are a special one.

In those events you mentioned if someone is responsible for creating that trauma they need to pay the consequences. Did someone set the fire? If yes, then they need to pay.

Yes, we know you can get through anything and I think many move on the best they can. But when a "HUMAN" is responsible for taking away someones self worth, pride, control they have committed a huge crime. DON'T downplay that.

Rape isnt an accident or mistake. It was a choice. That "human" crushed a soul.

When this is not recognized for how serious it is then we have people taking the chance, rolling the dice. Debating if it's worth the risk.


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> LoL
> Well, that's me.
> 
> I just question when someone tells me that "my pain is worse than yours."
> ...


100% 
And you're comparing it to weird things 
But more importantly, Rape is specifically horrible and to me - for a guy to genuinely do that he would have to be a monster 
I can't relate at all

the only thing it makes me wanna do is beat that mans face in to a bloody pulp

I am with you tho


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Mkang14 said:


> In those events you mentioned if someone is responsible for creating that trauma they need to pay the consequences. Did someone set the fire?


Yes to both. It was not even a person that I can point to. I can't set my hatred towards a person. Rather a huge corporation. PG&E. And yes, they'll pay. But even if the rapist goes to jail, the damage he did remains behind. Even if PG&E pays money (and that's a big if right now), the damage will remain for me and thousands of others for the rest of our lives.



Mkang14 said:


> Rape isnt an accident or mistake. It was a choice. That "human" crushed a soul.


Does that make a difference?
Not much to me I'm afraid.
It's the act that causes the pain - not so much the intent.
Maybe a little ... but


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> LoL
> Well, that's me.
> 
> I just question when someone tells me that "my pain is worse than yours."
> ...


Who said anyone's pain was worse?

Why does it have to come down to a science?


----------



## XPG (Oct 4, 2017)

XPG said:


> sentenced to 14 years in prison after being convicted of two counts of sexual battery, and one count of burglary with a battery.
> View attachment 366527


Based on his bearded face and last name some racist Uber drivers labelled this rapist Uber driver as Muslim and mods removed those posts including information about this rapist. According to the news reports, he is a native of Israel, and will be deported to Israel after he is done with the prison! Apparently Israel is not sending their best..

Since Uber founded by 2 Jewish male personalities Travis Kalanick and Garrett Camp, they decided to call their Jewish Uber employees as Jewbers. I wonder how they call the rapist Uber drivers?


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> But even if the rapist goes to jail, the damage he did remains behind.


Yes true. But you are missing one huge component. The psychological pain. Gaining control back, being taken seriously, it's a major step in healing. 1 year is a spit in the face. Someone entering her without permission. It's not theirs, its hers.



UberBastid said:


> It's the act that causes the pain - not so much the intent.


No. It all matters. Because she will be looking at the whole picture. Trying to find answers.


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

Shady Aziz?


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> A CITIZEN would have gotten 20 years !
> 
> 
> Shadi Abdul Aziz is NOT HISPANIC !!!


That's just the short version.
His real name is Shadi Abdulopez Azizero.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Mkang14 said:


> No. It all matters. Because she will be looking at the whole picture. Trying to find answers.


Yea. I get that.
And, I still try to make sense of 'the fire', and the months following.
And there is a lot of people doing the same thing.

I volunteered for United Way during the fire. I remember holding a young woman in my arms, with her child holding on to my leg; while she sobbed. I had just given her a check for $1000 from a donation pool that a local bank set up. (God Bless Golden One Credit Union in Redding, CA.)
Between sobs she said, "You don't know how much this means to me. I will be able to get school clothes for the kids that aren't used and donated."
All I could say is "Things will get better. I promise."
She was embarrassed and smiled and said, "Oh. I've made a wet spot on your shoulder crying. I'm sorry."
"My shoulder has absorbed so many tears this week ... you don't need to apologize." And it was true.

I will never forget her - and I don't even know her name.

I talked to an 86 year old man who watched his home burn. The home that _he was born in. _Uninsured because it was too far out in the country -- insurance company wouldn't sell to him. That can kill an old person.

I talked to a 60 yr old man whose wife and grand-kids were killed. They were on the phone to him begging him to come get them. A sheriffs deputy 'detained' him to keep him from going in ... or he'd of been killed too.

Everybody here had that 1000 yard stare. Some still do.

All I'm saying is that bad things happen to good people every day. That's life, and life sucks.
We don't have any choice except to take a deep breath and get through another day.
One more day.

There is SO much misery in this world. It hurts to see it. Sometimes I have to turn away ...


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> Yea. I get that.
> And, I still try to make sense of 'the fire', and the months following.
> And there is a lot of people doing the same thing.
> 
> ...


The thing is it's not your place to tell people they need to move on. When you do that it comes off as their problem doesnt matter. But it does. Everyone is allowed to feel pain and work through it.

If someone goes through something horrible. Is never allowed to heal and is just mentally beat day after day. Will you blame them for being a baby? Tell them to put their big pants on?


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Rape should have equate a life sentence.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

GreatWhiteHope said:


> What do u mean?
> 
> 
> Not practical but
> ...


Just talking about them tbh. My daughter 4 has autism and I worry about her going to school now. I notice she hates men and she normally cries at random things on movies but especially if there is an scary character talking to a normal one. I know j may be just looking for anything because i worry about her.

I literally drive myself crazy over this daily. Is becoming hard to focus.

When I hear people victim blame I think if something ever happens will they belive my daughter, when shes older and doesnt have me. If she cant explain herself.


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> Just talking about them tbh. My daughter 4 has autism and I worry about her going to school now. I notice she hates men and she normally cries at random things on movies but especially if there is an scary character talking to a normal one. I know j may be just looking for anything because i worry about her.
> 
> I literally drive myself crazy over this daily. Is becoming hard to focus.
> 
> When I hear people victim blame I think if something ever happens will they belive my daughter, when shes older and doesnt have me. If she cant explain herself.


So sorry I feel for you

Ya know tho, these people are very few in number. 
just gotta hope likewise she has protectors around her since u can't be there all the time


----------



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

I want to know if Goober will reinstate him as a driver when he gets out. Year for rape? Horrible.


----------



## Surly (Aug 29, 2019)

What if he got a year because he didnt really do it?


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Surly said:


> What if he got a year because he didnt really do it?


Well that's some bull. He got charged and sentenced for a reason.


----------



## Surly (Aug 29, 2019)

but why just a year, was the case sooo weak?


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Wow @UberBastid and @GreatWhiteHope the most unlikely dysfunctional friendship


It's the same person, Great White Uber Bastid.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

TemptingFate said:


> It's the same person, Great White Uber Bastid.


I'm ****ing dead ☠☠☠????


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Mkang14 said:


> Well that's some bull. He got charged and sentenced for a reason.


Do you believe that everyone in jail is guilty?
Or does that rule only apply to people convicted of rape.



TemptingFate said:


> It's the same person, Great White Uber Bastid.


At last count, I am accused of four sock puppet accounts.
I am making a career of UP?


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Surly said:


> What if he got a year because he didnt really do it?





Surly said:


> but why just a year, was the case sooo weak?


Probably consented at the time but technically too drunk to consent to anything. Woke up the next day and felt regret to ****ing an uber driver.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

dirtylee said:


> Probably consented at the time but technically too drunk to consent to anything. Woke up the next day and felt regret to @@@@ing an uber driver.


@UberBastid this here is exactly why I throw it back So many males here automatically jump to victim blaming.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Mkang14 said:


> @UberBastid this here is exactly why I throw it back So many males here automatically jump to victim blaming.


And so many females here automatically jump to male blaming.

Is what he said even possible? Is it so far out of the belief curve that you can't even consider what he said as being remotely possible? Because if it _can_ happen, if there is a shadow of a doubt -- that is a 'not-guilty'. 
At least in the USA I grew up in.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> And so many females here automatically jump to male blaming.


But we have a leg to stand on with a guilty verdict


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

losiglow said:


> No kidding. He's Hispanic, so apparently the cops are profiling. :rollseyes:
> 
> Then again, wtih the #MeToo movement, it might balance out.


Hispanic? With that name? I think not.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Mkang14 said:


> But we have a leg to stand on with a guilty verdict


That's a fact.
Either he admitted guilt (which I think he did in this case) or he was found guilty by a jury.
THAT makes him guilty.
Period.

But, there are many mitigating circumstances in sentencing. The judge must have found some mitigating circumstances.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

XPG said:


> A former Santa Maria Uber driver was sentenced one year in jail, for raping an intoxicated passenger after the he entered a guilty plea.
> 
> View attachment 366017
> 
> ...


What a shameful travesty.


----------

